#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  My Old Garden In Saipan

## buadhai

I know this is a little off topic, but it's raining out and I can't bike and I'm getting a little nostalgic for my old house on Saipan....


The side porch is on the right and the pond on the left. I built the house in 1980, but didn't cover the side porch until the late 90's.


Barbecue house on the left, house and breezeway straight ahead. The tiny little roof in the foreground is the pond pump house.


From the front driveway. Carport on the left. The green tank is for rain water. The white one on the right for domestic water storage.


Yeah, I had a spirit house.


And some jungle.

----------


## buadhai

I converted my old hot tub to a pond and connected it to the existing pond by a small stream.


A view of the house from the upper pond.


From the lower pond.


Jungle or garden?


Lower pond.

----------


## ADare

Great pics buadhai, keep it up.

Looks an idilic(sp?) place to relax with a cold beer. :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> Looks an idilic(sp?) place to relax with a cold beer.


It was and probably still is. However, my ex-wife doesn't drink and she's the one who lives there now....

----------


## klongmaster

> my *ex-wife* ... lives there now


I have a few of those and every one of them got the house...

now I have a new wife and the first thing I did was give her a house...reverse action (!)...hoping that now she's got the house she might be happy to allow me to live in it too...

really BH...that place looks like a lot of effort went in to make it like it is now...

bet it hurts when you're stuck at home in the rain...drinking a little too much and feeling nostalgic...

----------


## buadhai

I worked on that place over a period of 25 years. We bought 1.3 hectares of land for US$8000. I cleared the place with a machete and digging bar and built the house myself. I worked my butt off to get the garden just right and tried to create a place where I could sit and relax in retirement.

Sadly, the relationship was finished long before the garden was and I decided to bail rather than live out a life of quiet desperation.

Naturally losing it hurts, some nights more than others. 

But, I've got a nifty little garden here and a life that is a lot less stressful than the one I would have had there.

And, not long from now I'll buy a house and give it away and hope to live in it for a while.

Beyond that, who knows?

----------


## klongmaster

> And, not long from now I'll buy a house and give it away and hope to live in it for a while.


I'm looking forward to meeting you as we seem to share many things in common...

have to say that after years of condo living in Bkk I'm really enjoying living in a house again...just being able to hear the rain on the roof for example....

oh how the simple pleasures seem the most important as we get older...

----------


## buadhai

> oh how the simple pleasures seem the most important as we get older...


Damn right. But, it's something you learn over a long period of time, isn't it?

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> oh how the simple pleasures seem the most important as we get older...
> 
> 
> Damn right. But, it's something you learn over a long period of time, isn't it?


nice thoughts been provoked here bh, just goes to show how precarious we are, and what we can loose , cool pics, that place looks cool :goldcup:

----------


## runker

Very nice place sorry you had to let it go.  An artist acquaintance  who passed a few years back built a tree house on Saipan but lost it to fire.  My editor on Guam, Mike Malone, moved up to Saipan after I left Guam did you happen to know him?

----------


## DrB0b

> Very nice place sorry you had to let it go.  An artist acquaintance  who passed a few years back built a tree house on Saipan but lost it to fire.  My editor on Guam, Mike Malone, moved up to Saipan after I left Guam did you happen to know him?


Dates on threads. Do you read them? 11 years since dear old shy old buadhai and his extending head last posted here.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

^
Nice to see those great pics though.

Even though they were posted all those years ago matters not.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by runker
> 
> 
> Very nice place sorry you had to let it go.  An artist acquaintance  who passed a few years back built a tree house on Saipan but lost it to fire.  My editor on Guam, Mike Malone, moved up to Saipan after I left Guam did you happen to know him?
> 
> 
> Dates on threads. Do you read them? 11 years since dear old shy old buadhai and his extending head last posted here.


Happy days though.......

----------


## travelviews

Wow your garden is beautiful.

----------

